# Yesterday was Cody's 18th birthday



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAHHH, what a sweetheart. How blessed you are to have him in your heart.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Happy 18th Birthday to the special boy at the bridge! I love the picture of the two sweet faces with the sign "beware of dog"...too funny. Can you tell your heart boy Cody to let my Cody know where the cookies are hidden at the bridge? I am sure they are getting along well


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy birthday, Code-man.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday baby and good luck guarding the fridge (and bridge!).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cody was a handsome boy. I could see how he could steal a good chunk of your heart. Play hard at the bridge big boy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what memories you & Cody have. love the batch of puppies pic


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - so close to my Jake's birthday - they seem to make those Heart Dogs in April don't they?  Bless him, bless you for being the angel keeper here on earth. He'll guard the fridge, Jake will guard the tennis balls! :wavey:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is the page for Cody on our GRF Friends Scrapblog. 
Guard that Fridge Cody! Sam loved frozen marrow bones...give him a kiss from Mom.

Happy Birthday Cody....Your Mom really misses you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a handsome dog! Getting to watch over the whole arc of a life, birth to death, is an awe-inspiring privilege. It's so very hard to let go though, of these dear ones with their trusting eyes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How lucky you were to have had him for so long. What great memorie you have. and naturally hewill ALWAYS live in your heart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cody, run free, sleep softly and keep your eye on the fridge door


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Awwww....he is adorable! I can see how easily it would have been for him to steal your heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know Cody is celebrating his birthday with all our boys at The Bridge. My Max and lala's Cody, Paula's Sam and all the others. Bless you. : ) HUGS!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I told ole Stinker Magee (Cody) to share some treats with all of your Bridge kids; I'm sure he did since he loved everyone, human and canine alike. That photo with the bassett puppy, Winchester, has a funny story. Cody was staying with friends for ten days while hubby and I were in Paris. While we were gone, they had an opportunity to get a pup from their favorite bassett breeder, so they picked up Winchester. Cody promptly taught him to do the "golden roll", fetch balls and carry large sticks. When I picked Cody up from Dana's house, she laughingly moaned and groaned that she'd never get Winchester to behave like a bassett because Cody had turned him into a golden. That turned out to be the truth until my boy got his angel wings, when Winchester went back to being a bassett.


----------

